# 02 Turbo S Beetle



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey All 
I have started a new install in my my 02 Turbo s Beetle . I am a former competitor -- maybe future as well . 
The system will have Vifa xt " titty tweeters" as i call em , Totem 8" midbass , Eclipse 8445 , RF Power 1000 , and a Toby 12 . 
Thanks 
Leno


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Quite a bit done in the last few days . Lots of sanding on the dash panels for the 8 's and tweets , Found some angle aluminum which a amp rack will be welded together to mount the Power 1000 where the glove box used to be - -- Ah thats right amp up front - why hide it ??? then my box guy is gonna build the sub box -- short run on 0/1 power and 3 ' ft rca's will do the trick ... stay tuned


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

the totem 8 " and the Vifa tweeter


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice start, look forward to more installation progress pics!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Maddman said:


> Nice start, look forward to more installation progress pics!


Thanks Maddman 

Wife and son were out of town - got a lot done - still working on this today 
had fun with 3m glue it really sticks and smells good ! Will try to mount drivers tonight just for pics - what the hell its Sat night - right ?


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

This is the left channel


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice speaker choices, I've heard several Toby subs.Bet your system jams.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

KMelt said:


> Nice speaker choices, I've heard several Toby subs.Bet your system jams.


 Right On -- Toby builds em to do just that --- Jam - with SQ !!!!!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Last night I made the road trip for mdf and glue -- really wanted to get out of the house .. Today I picked up my Toby 12 -- no work done -- " family night " gotta watch " Speed Racer" .


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Mock up of amp in the dash Power 1000 


wood I cut tonight for the box

will assemble box tomorrow -- then Crawfish boil at my house on Sat -- any takers ?? Ya'll all are welcome --


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

No Crawfish were murderred at my house -- anyway -- how about the ole bass knob ? may never use it and it is staying on my side of the car  no adjustment by passenger .. ran into a snag with my vinyl covering but it will get done


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

what do those 8's play up to ... i have been debating runnin a 2way 8" setup


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

mobeious said:


> what do those 8's play up to ... i have been debating runnin a 2way 8" setup


 I believe they play smooth till around 4500 to 5000 Hz - the Vifas play down to 500 Hz -- lots of room for playing with crossover points -- I have been playing this setup for 5 days now at home - speaker breakin ---and it is nice sound


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i was lookin at the rainbow xline 8's they play up to 4k


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

hook em -- they look interesting


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm really interested in that Toby sub. I'm just north of Ft.Worth so they are local to me. If you don't mind, what did you give for the sub?


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Toby is located on Montgomery street in Ft Worth or www.toby.com Mr Toby is a super guy you will like him . The sub sells for 139.00 Toby may make you a better deal . Tell him the guy with the sq bug from Carthage sent you -- he will know


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

any shots of the 8 enclosures inside the dash or are they just mounted there?

I hate to rain on your parade (not thread crap, btw....)

But you'll be lucky to have extension out to 10k with those tweeters aimed like that. The xt's roll off like niagra falls when off axis. 30 degrees and you're down 5db at 10k, 15db at 20k. At 60 degrees, you're down 15db at 10k and about 20 db down at 20k

Also with the xts, harmonic distortion rises like a mother when you take them below 1.5khz - and they need a really steep slope to play that low. I found 2.2khz at 24db/o the best setup when I had them and was playing with them on-axis. There's just no way you're going to get anywhere near 500hz.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

pwnt by pat said:


> any shots of the 8 enclosures inside the dash or are they just mounted there?
> 
> I hate to rain on your parade (not thread crap, btw....)
> 
> ...


 Wow did you get those figures from a Bug install -- never had the off axis trouble with them . The Vifas have Fs to 500 - that does not mean I will cross them there -- I understand I may have problem -- but then again this is a daily driven car -- Comps are for fun and comradery not trying to win a cup -- I crossed them @ 3000 Hz + or - 100 Hz or so .. Believe me I am open minded about this install any and all suggestions are honored ! 

I will do enclosures in the dash -- I am waiting till my glass man comes and removes windshield one weekend to make that process a lot easier .. 
Leno


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

The backside of that Totem 8" looks exactly like a Focal "multi-mag" Utopia woofer. Does Totem re-brand Focal subs? Not that it would be a bad thing, as those Focal drivers are reportedly pretty good and sure are pretty.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I would tend to agree with him. At that angle I think ring radiators are a bad choice. I would go with a nice big dome tweeter that has good off-axis response. Those Vifas have horrible off-axis response.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Leno said:


> Wow did you get those figures from a Bug install -- never had the off axis trouble with them . The Vifas have Fs to 500 - that does not mean I will cross them there -- I understand I may have problem -- but then again this is a daily driven car -- Comps are for fun and comradery not trying to win a cup -- I crossed them @ 3000 Hz + or - 100 Hz or so .. Believe me I am open minded about this install any and all suggestions are honored !
> 
> I will do enclosures in the dash -- I am waiting till my glass man comes and removes windshield one weekend to make that process a lot easier ..
> Leno



Golf - not bug. While they're not "horrible" off-axis, they lose almost all of the open "air-y" sound that they have. The general rule is cross tweeters at or above 2*fs, but that obviously varies.

I'm not sure which version you're using, but the double-magnet and single magnet exhibit the same type of roll-off. 

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/vifa/xt25tg30-04e.pdf

Also, if it's possible, I would try and angle those 8's more on-axis as well. In general, an 8" driver will start to roll off at 1.7khz (diameter in feet / 1143 ). Plus, you want to get them to fire away from the windshield as much as possible. Being that close will restrict output because the mid will waste precious energy trying to make the windshield vibrate.

something like this:








from the "focal beetle" thread.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

install looking good, My brother and I were getting Toby lectures back in the 80's and 90's. Pretty smart guy. Awesome speakers.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

redone dash panels in the last few days did not like the way they had turned out -- went ahead and kicked the angle back for the Totems 10 degrees as well -- new carbon fiber vinyl material should be in later this week then they will get wrapped


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

More. Angle them towards the listeners as much as possible.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

pwnt by pat said:


> More. Angle them towards the listeners as much as possible.


x100000000

do the same with the tweets you have the chance to make it awesome don't ruin it with off axis mounting


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Guys as much as I want to use these beautiful Totems it aint gonna work out for me -- I still needed an 8" midbass but with different config. of the magnet ... just dont want to cut the firewall in the car to do so -- I talked to Mr Toby and he has the components to build me some of his 8 " midbass -- doped paper cone -- and will work in a free air environment will be perfect for what I am doing . so Back to the drawing board ..


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

oooppsss here is the drawing board --- LOLOL :laugh:


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

played around with styrofoam and the saw --- better now -- I pick up my new 8" 's in the morning - carbon fiber vinyl is in - .. I will be at the shop all weekend - no internet there so I will post the weekends events later -- TA TA !!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

better but both tweeters need to be on axis with the driver


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking forward to the Toby 8" review. Install is looking awesome.


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

KMelt said:


> Looking forward to the Toby 8" review. Install is looking awesome.


Talked to Mr Toby yesterday and he does not have the correct parts to build the 8 " as of now - he is sending me some peerless 8" 's to get me back on track with the install


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

I've heard and read many great things about those bad-boys,congrats.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

pictures of the off the shelf Toby 8" -- not fancy just good sound !!! found a cool mold for my pod -- a clamp lamp shield 8 .5 inch


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Click on the frog and watch him


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

My bday today -- got my amp from Sense of Sound my wife of 19 years bought it for me -- worked on the shape of what I am working towards on the dash and apillars -- should not be long now !!!!!!


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy B-day


----------



## HawaiianBassHead (Sep 18, 2007)

wow, I thought my dash pods were big... I did have to remove them to get a safety check LOL. but I think yours may give mine a run. mine are full height above the dash with a little room to spare and fit 7" drivers.. eh, maybe I got you beat LOL... looks good tho always nice to see others progress


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

full day work -- used more fiberglass,then bondo, sanding , gluing and first layer of padding on dash ,,,, next work will continue on amp rack - I hope to be done with the amp rack by next weekend !1 thats a big goal for me .. TA TA :rimshot: so I ll just be :lurk:


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Your dash looks awesome, gonna sound great!!!!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Car and interior panels are in the down draft booth ready for paint in the morning -- so I will probably spend Saturday putting the car back together then will install the eclipse hu , amp , battery, mids and tweets yoo hoo I am so ready to ROCK !!!!!!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

finished painting the center dash pieces and rings for the Vifa tweets -- a pillars will get painted as well - I did not like the vinyl look paint -- I can do that --- LOLOL


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Forget the install, I'm still trying to get past having a wife that buys you an amp!
Where in hell did you find her?


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

lowpoke said:


> Forget the install, I'm still trying to get past having a wife that buys you an amp!
> Where in hell did you find her?


 I found her in a grocery store parking lot after they were closed !!! She knocked the HELL out of me with a golf club after she told me to stay away --- after 3 months of recovery she felt sorry for me and forced me to marry her . I told her no ties for Christmas , bdays , fathers day just practical stuff - like amps , speakers, and some cash . By the way guys this Sunday is mothers day so dont forget !!!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

how can you say no to a woman swinging a golf club?

very nice dash work,by the way


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Squirted out some high fill primer on the dash and a pillar pods -- WOW this gonna be a sweet system --- should be done and getting some sound out of it by Sat. -- my camera went awol so no pics right now --- front clip of car has been painted -- livin a dream !!!!!!


----------



## freshprince2421 (May 6, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

dash is painted as well as a pillars -- 8's are mounted as well as tweets - ichanged to my Dayton soft domes because one of Vifa shows to be open circuit -- no resistance ??????? oh well - I am already planning something else for the front stage with 4 - 5.25 's just playing around but it only a thought at this time


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I love Beetles! My dream car for a system. Someday!


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

Its been a couple os months since i started work on this project .. Not finished but i have SOUND !!!!! I am hearing so much more than what i was used to hearing .. No detectable noises with this system the Toby 8 's and Dayton tweeters are stellar I need to improve subbass a little more through tuning and dampening but all in all " let the be ROCK !!! My boss came over to my car to listen to it after work and he was blown away and he is a steel guitarist a/ singer so he has a musical background . He'll probably look me up at breaktime from now on . LOLOL Goodday everyone


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

took a pic tonight after concert -- this is the best sounding set up that ive built -- I am gonna keep on playing around with sub - i have two aerpedic diaphrams that a friend gave me to try so will do so  peace


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

tearing apart and rebuilding -- AGAIN !!! -- had a premonition of how it shoud be -- this time thanks to my Geodon ! lolololol --- Totem 8" in middle of dash tuned low with some 5.25 " fullrangers midways up in the a pillars and high / forward n the doors -- what yall think -- im opening the floor to you guys/gals constructive input favored ! kick pods are not because i need the legroom and this is a daily driver .


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Skip the 5.25 full range. If you do full range, stick to 3" with a dedicated super-tweeter. Too much beaming for the intended bandwidth to go with a 5.25


----------



## Leno (Jan 4, 2009)

pwnt by pat said:


> Skip the 5.25 full range. If you do full range, stick to 3" with a dedicated super-tweeter. Too much beaming for the intended bandwidth to go with a 5.25


 maybe a 3" line array ???? with super tweeter ?? mounted M_T_M ?


----------

